# Ovarid... Best dosage (help needed)



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

We have been to the vets today with Ruby, for those of you who don't know Rubes is 9 1/2 months old queen who has been calling constantly since she was 7 months  Ruby is Small and weighs in at 3kg. She was heavier but due to calling she is losing weight and we are finding to hard to get weight back on her ... So something had to be done ... I was going to spay her until I was advised to give her a chance

I don't like the idea of putting drugs into her but I also feel I have to do my best for her.

There is not a lot of information about the correct dosage for Ovarid as it is mainly used for cats with skin conditions and the very few breeders that I have come across say the dosage stated by vets is to high

So my plea is... If anyone on PF have used it for there breeding queens to stop them calling your advise and knowledge would be like gold dust and I would very much appreciate your experiences with this 

The vet said to give her the following dosage:-

2.5 mg once a week for 30 weeks or 5mg for three days at sign of calling


The few breeders advised 

2.5mg at first sign of calling and don't continue into day two and three. Or

5mg every 3 to 4 weeks


Or 

1.25mg on the first signs and don't continue until next sign of calling


So as you can see its all abit mind boggling 


I did say to the vet that I was going to try the 1.25mg to see if this worked first and if it didnt I would up to 2.5mg ... We are back at the vets in a month to see how she is doing 

Thanks in advance


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've used it, but not on a maiden. Never used more than 1.25 MG at a time though.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I've used it, but not on a maiden. Never used more than 1.25 MG at a time though.


How long did it last Carly


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I have used it on maidens without ill effect though I admit I will avoid it if possible. I use it on all my queens as necessary. To this end I give 1.25mg (quarter tablet) at the first sign of coming into call and am ready to give another 1.25mg in a day or so if this doesn't work. If I have had to give the second dose to a girl then next time round I do give the half tablet at the start.

All queens are different and I've found this regime stops them calling for anywhere between 3 and 6 weeks. This is why I only give it when it's needed. If quarter of a tablet stops a queen calling for 6 weeks then anything more would be excessive whereas half a tablet every 3 weeks may be the 'correct' dosage for another cat. To keep the dosage to a minimum you do need to know the signs of your girl *coming* into call and dose before they are properly in call.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Suspect how long it lasts will depend on the queen, and maybe on how long you have been giving it to her.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Suspect how long it lasts will depend on the queen, and maybe on how long you have been giving it to her.


In my experience it does depend on the cat - full stop. How long it's been used for doesn't change length of time a dose stays effective.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> I have used it on maidens without ill effect though I admit I will avoid it if possible. I use it on all my queens as necessary. To this end I give 1.25mg (quarter tablet) at the first sign of coming into call and am ready to give another 1.25mg in a day or so if this doesn't work. If I have had to give the second dose to a girl then next time round I do give the half tablet at the start.
> 
> All queens are different and I've found this regime stops them calling for anywhere between 3 and 6 weeks. This is why I only give it when it's needed. If quarter of a tablet stops a queen calling for 6 weeks then anything more would be excessive whereas half a tablet every 3 weeks may be the 'correct' dosage for another cat. To keep the dosage to a minimum you do need to know the signs of your girl *coming* into call and dose before they are properly in call.


That's brill advise havoc ..:yesnod:.. I know her signs now so fingers crossed the 1.25 will work .... Did your girls gain weight and how long do you use it for ?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It does help with keeping my girls in condition, I wouldn't use it for any other reason. I think the longest I have used it continually on one cat was around 4 months.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> It does help with keeping my girls in condition, I wouldn't use it for any other reason. I think the longest I have used it continually on one cat was around 4 months.


Thanks havoc , personally I don't want to use it for more than 4 months and hoping it will take her until the end of the season ... See how we go ... Many many thanks for your advice, I will sleep alittle better now ... True star


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Good. We lose enough sleep over these cats


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> Good. We lose enough sleep over these cats


We do ... It's only cos we care


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I can only really agree with what others have said. I will give 1/4 of a 5mg tablet to stop the call, I usually find that keeps the girl off for about 5 weeks. With some girls I have had to use 1/2 a tablet but that is fairly rare. I don't like using it and particularly not on maidens but I have done it before when they have called far too young and to often.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

All the best with the ovarid, we are thinking of trying it too for Wispa, her kittens have just left for their new homes at nearly 13 weeks old and she has already had three calls in just over a month.

We didn't know whether to try this or try homeopathic remedies. 

She is calling again now, we just don't know what to do for the best but she can't go on like this and it is too soon to put her to stud again. Our vet didn't seem to like the idea of ovarid or any other drug really as there are lots of risks to her health apparently. We are going to ask another vet next week what they would suggest.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> All the best with the ovarid, we are thinking of trying it too for Wispa, her kittens have just left for their new homes at nearly 13 weeks old and she has already had three calls in just over a month.
> 
> We didn't know whether to try this or try homeopathic remedies.
> 
> She is calling again now, we just don't know what to do for the best but she can't go on like this and it is too soon to put her to stud again. Our vet didn't seem to like the idea of ovarid or any other drug really as there are lots of risks to her health apparently. We are going to ask another vet next week what they would suggest.


Thanks I am waiting for her to come into call... My vet said it is rare and had never come across any problems with it ... But there are risks ... The dosage they tell you is too much , after speaking to other breeders on here and a few I have found outside of PF ... I had to do something she is a hard caller and lost so much weight ... She will not eat now cos she does not feel the need ... So she is on a high cal diet with extra vitamin B ... If been a nightmare so am hoping this works , if not she will be sprayed ... Hope you get her sorted x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

well ruby has had her pill this mornin ... bang on date too.. so fingers crossed its works and I have done it in time .. thanks to Rosie for letting me know ruby had started as I would have missed it, as ruby has been very different this time with her signs .. I shall not go into it but a bit of sister love showed them . la la la lol

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well 13 hours after the first dose 1.25mg , she was still churping and presenting to everything that moves so another 1.25mg dose was given last night ... This morning she is still showing signs but no way near a full call ... Hopefully by tonight there will no signs ... Then she will get another dose in two week ..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I asked somewhere else and got two different answers:


1/2 a 5ml tablet every 3 weeks, before she calls and keep her on it until they want to mate her.

I would say once she has stopped calling a quarter would be enough every 3 weeks - the less you can get away with the better.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh i could scream. .. In fact I have ... It has had no affect at all ... Full call this afternoon .... Think I got her to late :mad2::mad2:

Am not putting anymore into her on this call .. She calls every 15/16 days so am going to try and give her 2.5mg in a couple of weeks, if she does not come into call and works its getting the next dose into her before she calls, as I have heard it can knock them off for longer so working on 15/16 days goes out the window ... 

Or I just give her 2.5mg every two weeks or 1.25 every week 

Or just give up .... Sorry feeling alittle grrrrrrrrr


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd wait until about a week or a week and a half after this call, then give the 1.25 MG. If you're going to wait until you see signs of call, then you need to get her right at the very start, at the first hint of vocalisation.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I'd wait until about a week or a week and a half after this call, then give the 1.25 MG. If you're going to wait until you see signs of call, then you need to get her right at the very start, at the first hint of vocalisation.


Yeah am going to give on day 13, in 11 days time ... This way I will defo get her before she calls ... She had been a bugger with this call very little signs , normally she is a a gobby cow two days before this time nothing ... If it was not for Rosie I would have totally missed it ..


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Havoc's post mentioned giving another 1.25mg a day or so later if it didn't work.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Havoc's post mentioned giving another 1.25mg a day or so later if it didn't work.


Yeah I spoke to havoc the other night after she was still giving me the signs , so another dose was given ... She is still in call this morning, it has suppressed it , she is not shouting the house down but still churping and presenting .. She has eaten better this time which is a bonus .... Will hit her with other dose in 12 days and hope this one works


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Chances are you didn't get in early enough and it is all a matter of experience. It's very difficult for me to explain but my cats have a pre-call behaviour which I now recognise. It's like a feline version of PMT where they can get decidely ratty with other cats. The other sign is when they decide my husband is their favourite person all of a sudden. Now I've learned to trust those signs I get away with the minimum dosage.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Yeah I spoke to havoc the other night after she was still giving me the signs , so another dose was given ...


Thought you may have missed it as happens sometimes, glad you were able to speak with Havoc


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yup got her to late ... All down to experience I guess ... She was very different from her last calls ... She is a gobby mare a few days before not this time ... Sod's law ... Fingers crossed for next time .... 

Havoc I cannot thank you enough for you advice ... Mucho app


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Today Ruby doooo was showing her normal signs of coming into call, so I have given her the PILL. Fingers cross it bloody works this time, if not am leaving home ....


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I know the feeling  I'm just coming out of a few sleepless nights because I missed the signs with one of mine so let her go on to a full call rather than give it late. Jeez I'd forgotten what a pain it is.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol .... 

Its been brill here..

Rosie on Abs due to runny bum and pregnant

Mr D on steroid due to a fight with a Bee (yes the bee won) and now has 
a sore foot ... Grrrrrrrr

Ruby on Ovarid

It's pill madness here, all separated so they get the right meds

So I need to be on Prozac just to balance in out ..... Don't you just love it. X


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> So I need to be on Prozac just to balance in out ..... Don't you just love it. X


Cheap plonk gets me through


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> Cheap plonk gets me through


I have been eyeing up the vodka bottle , think I might just have a couple ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Three days since she was given her pill and not a peep .... So I think it's worked ... One very chilled out , eating puss cat


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Sp pleased for you, Our Wispa has just gone on to Ovarid and after three days she is as quiet as a mouse, we can sleep again. lol. 
Isn't it lovely when you have peace at last?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Sp pleased for you, Our Wispa has just gone on to Ovarid and after three days she is as quiet as a mouse, we can sleep again. lol.
> Isn't it lovely when you have peace at last?


Thank you ... Yes am pleased its has worked this time ... Hoping it knocks her off for a few more weeks

Are you doing it first signs of call or every week.... ...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We gave 1/4 of a tablet for the first signs of call for three days then 1/8th of a tablet once a week until we want her to call again... that is what the vet advised but we may just leave it now and see how she goes, we don't want to give her too much in case she doesn't come back in to call. 

How much are you giving yours? Will you be giving it weekly until you want her to call? 

I'm not really sure what to do. Whether to do what the vet said or lessen the times we give it.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> We gave 1/4 of a tablet for the first signs of call for three days then 1/8th of a tablet once a week until we want her to call again... that is what the vet advised but we may just leave it now and see how she goes, we don't want to give her too much in case she doesn't come back in to call.
> 
> How much are you giving yours? Will you be giving it weekly until you want her to call?
> 
> I'm not really sure what to do. Whether to do what the vet said or lessen the times we give it.


I have given ruby 1/4 tab and that's it ... See was due call last Friday and has not come into call at all ... I missed the sign last time but as soon as she was in gobby/lick mode the pill was in ... She will not get another until she shows them signs again , could be weeks... So wot you are given in a month , ruby would get in say 3 months ... So I think it's a high dosage. It's abit trail and error.. But I have taken onboard wot havoc said and not my vet and its worked for us ...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Cosmills, I wont give Wispa any more now and see how she goes. I don't want to be giving her too much. Hoping she comes back into call around October to go to stud.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

As long as you know her pre call signs you should be fine ... Am hoping to keep her off until Jan/Feb time for spring litter ... It has really help her, her weight is a lot better and condition loads better ...


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

How much does this ovarid cost our girls are calling alot. I want to take to show soon but she is losing cond. Is there anything else that can stop seasons


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Suzanne1973 said:


> Is there anything else that can stop seasons


Acupressure 
Cat Massage - A Hands On Experience


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Suzanne1973 said:


> How much does this ovarid cost our girls are calling alot. I want to take to show soon but she is losing cond. Is there anything else that can stop seasons


It cost me about £15 for 8 tabs which will last me until next year now .. It's has really helped ruby ... It was not a easy decision for me to put her on ovarid she is under the vet every three months to check on her health and welbeing .. So far so good ... Speak to SC about her method ... We tried that first but it did work ... But SC does have the magic finger


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Suzanne1973 said:


> How much does this ovarid cost our girls are calling alot. I want to take to show soon but she is losing cond. Is there anything else that can stop seasons


You have to go to the vets to get Ovarid, and the dose they suggest is almost always too high.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> You have to go to the vets to get Ovarid, and the dose they suggest is almost always too high.


Agree with that ... Way way to high .. 1/4 tab knocks ruby off for about 3 weeks


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We gave Wispa 3/4 of a tablet over three days at the beginning of June and she has just come to the end of a call again...think she will go to stud again next time.


----------

